# first listen for classical ain't worth a thing music is likee a fruit you slowly pea



## deprofundis

*first listen for classical ain't worth a thing music is like a fruit you slowly peal*

Yeah first listen ain't telling , except fews exception per se Gesualdo's Miserere, some classical need repeat listen until , you find the full flavor basically, some music you may not like easy & catchy dosen't equal genieous necessarly, paradoxal...

What do you think before discarting a work as cheap or uninterresting, not moving, not complex ,whatever.. do yo done multiple audition of it, your specie have multiple listen before saying oh well this is a flaw or this is a succes or persevered ? or you about catchynness , easy music, , first time first love or not?

What your cues on this please lady & gentelmen. :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Not sure really but if its got a good rhythm - with some changes and an interesting melody theme that's a good start, Oh and no operatic singing that's a must................


----------

